# RLT1, 2 & 3



## rockpile6 (Dec 11, 2003)

Being a newbie I don't don't know but was there ever an RLT1, 2 and 3. Are there any available pictures?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Hi there and welcome. To Quote Roy from an earlier thread

1,2 & 3 were divers watches. Sold out maybe 18 months ago, I can't remember.

before my time started here









here's Roy's Pic of one of them


----------



## rockpile6 (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks for the photo. I guess that as usual I'm a day late and a dollar short. Sure is a beauty!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Is that vaseline on the lens?? To give it a misty " days gone by" look?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

> Is that vaseline on the lens?? To give it a misty " days gone by" look?


No just an old camera.


----------

